# Durable Golf Bags? Taylormade Brittle Plastic Bottom Cracked Open



## PeteHoram (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi golfers, I'm new here and quite new to golf. I've decided to get right back into it seriously and got some lessons.

A few years ago I bought a nice golf bag that I really liked the look of. It's a Taylormade TM TK stand golf bag - it might be an older version of the TaylorMade Stratus 2.0 because I've had it a few years. The thing is i've used it less than 3 times and all the bottom is brittle and cracked so it's completely knackered. I expected something durable that would last the test of time with Taylormade. It's never been dropped as far as I know, it just seems the bottom is cheaply made and bad design. It just cracked and now it's come off piece by piece. Here it is:

http://s1034.photobucket.com/albums/a425/underground_techno/?action=view&current=DSC00181.jpg

Is this common with all these types of bags? A lot seem to be plastic on the bottom. I want a bag that will last years of constant use, not just break beyond repair after a couple of uses. I mean it is the bottom, it's supposed to be placed on the ground!

Are some rubber and durable, or some totally leather? What should I go for as I'm not paying another Â£80 for the same thing to happen again  From what i've seen it seems one can't have a strong but lightweight stand bag. Do I need some kind of bulky staff tour bag to last me? When I look through the descriptions noone ever seems to mention the bottom, what it's made of etc. and that would seem to be the most crucial part when it comes to strength.

Any recommendations would be great, something with a tough durable bottom.
Thanks!


----------



## madandra (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi Pete and welcome to the forum.


Has the bag been left in a garage of shed where it is exposed to the elements? I have a 4 year old TM bag and its fine. My mate who's bag did the same as yours but he used to lie the bag flat and sit on the base to take the weight off his feet. 

Is there anything you may have done to compromise the bag?


----------



## PeteHoram (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi, thanks for the welcome and reply. No it hasn't, it's just been kept at home indoors sitting on the base as normal. I've no idea why it's so brittle, it should be made to be exposed to elements and it's failed indoors unfortunately. I'd kind of expect this to be a common problem if they all have similar plastic bottoms.


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi Pete,And welcome,The only carry bags ive used have been TM and have never had any problem like this,tbh ,never seen it before.....


----------



## PeteHoram (Feb 13, 2011)

Were they the same stand up design? So the plastic bottom on yours is hard wearing and solid? It was the last thing I was expecting when I got out my clubs for my lesson this morning


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 13, 2011)

Sounds like for some reason the bonds in the chemical structure of the polymer have broken.

Things that can cause are stresses from excessive heat or weight stress on it. Another could be some chemical attack like some kind of solvent (remember water is also a solvent!)

The last and what seems most likely is a manufacturing fault, the batch of polymer was lacking in crosslinking or some stabilisation additive making the plastic crumble like that.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm currently using a tm stand bag they I purchased in 2009. Mine has been stored in the garage when I wasn't playing, stored in the boot of the car, you name it. The only issue I had is the pro that put the straps on when it was new must have twisted them and it's took me 2 years to work this out (cue abuse) the design of the bottom Of my bag us identical to yours and ive had no issues at all .

You may have just been unlucky


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes mate, exactly the same bag,but no problems,i would take it to a TM stockist and see what they say,maybe they could send it back for inspection,as Scienceboy says could be a fault with that bag....


----------



## PeteHoram (Feb 13, 2011)

ScienceBoy would seem to be an apt username  

Are there any other options if I were to fork out for a new bag? Ones that have a leather bottom, or rubber? When I buy a new one I don't want to have to buy another bag ever again really. These fancy plastic stand bags always did seem a little flimsy to me.


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Feb 13, 2011)

Maybe worth buying a cart bag then,if you still want to carry ask for recommendations from your pro,(where do you play by the way)....


----------



## PeteHoram (Feb 13, 2011)

Well I had my first lesson in ages today just at the 9 hole course next to the Royal Lancaster. I haven't played in years and wanted to get back into it properly so got some lessons booked. I'm not a memeber of a club or anything yet. Yeah I was thinking maybe a cart bag although they do seem pretty bulky.


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeh, but at least in the summer you can pack it with drinks/food etc and not have to wory about carrying it all..


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 13, 2011)

Dont think carry bags are made as good as they could be. Unless I am just the unlucky one and keep picking faulty ones.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2011)

I and a few of the Royal Ascot members have all had TM bag issues including splits in the lining and the legs breaking. I'm not a huge fan and although I got a free replacement for mine (it was just inside 1 year warranty) I won't be buying another once I want/need to change


----------



## chris661 (Feb 13, 2011)

When I buy a new one I don't want to have to buy another bag ever again really.
		
Click to expand...

HA good luck with that.


----------



## 0 (Feb 13, 2011)

Pete - all my bags are TM - never had a problem with their stand bags , had problem with a cart bag and they sent me a brand new one.
Call them up on 0800 072 8624 - customer service and explain whats happened - its worth a phone call


----------



## PeteHoram (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah I guess it's worth a call. Probably a long shot though knowing major companies!

I think I shall definitely avoid TM bags. What brands would you recommend? What kind of trolley ones? Motocady and John Letters? The do seem expensive and bulky but look like a bag for life. I'm not sure what their bases are made of though

http://www.direct-golf.co.uk/golf_bags/john_letters/tour_staff_golf_bag__cart-bags_golf_bags/p11649

http://www.direct-golf.co.uk/golf_bags/motocaddy/pro_series_golf_bag_cart_cart-bags_golf_bags/p11132

Also Powakaddy?
http://www.direct-golf.co.uk/golf_bags/p...olf_bags/p11118


----------



## PeteHoram (Feb 21, 2011)

Well I rang taylormade and they said I had to go through a retailer. The retailer said it's too old to be covered so it looks like i'm not going to get anywhere.

What are the best stand golf bags around?
Style, Durability, the stand and storage and club protection are obviously key. 

I'm looking for a bargain really if possible.


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 22, 2011)

you'll get a lot of opinions on the 'best' carry bags. 
some will have stronger legs, lighter, bigger/more pockets, some (a very few) waterproof - and not necessarily all in one product.

imo Sun Mountain - not the cheapest but the H2NO <u>is</u> waterproof


----------



## PeteHoram (Feb 24, 2011)

I just went with a cheap Nike Access Golf Bag currently on sale at Â£45. Hopefully it will do the job nicely and if it breaks at least it wasn't costly. Seems alright
http://www.direct-golf.co.uk/golf_bags/nike_golf/access_golf_bag_stand_stand-bags_golf_bags/p10935


----------

